# 'The chocolate Doctor' | Chocolatier



## Nickkunstchocolates (Aug 24, 2020)

Hello everyone, im new here!

my name is Nick and I am a Dutch chocolatier from Amsterdam, The Netherlands.

3 years ago I started into the world of chocolate without any knowledge, I never made anything with chocolate before that.
only tasted haha.

I want to help other people with learn something about making chocolates/Bonbons.

Have some questions? feel free to ask!

i have lots of recipes, tips and tricks and tutorials on my instagram channel
www.instagram.com/nickkunstchocolates


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Welcome your chocolate work is beautiful. Hope you will participate in the community and share some tips and secrets.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Welcome! I’m looking forward to your participation.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

NICE looking goodies.


----------

